# Utilisation d'un iPhone trouvé SERIEUX



## Zoubidouille (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Etant nouveau sur le forum, merci de prendre le temps de lire le post malgré le titre peu ''appréciable'' à la lecture d'autre posts sur ce sujet ... 

Je vous expose néanmoins le bout d'histoire sur ça ; 

Un jour je trouve un Iphone par terre, à la sortie du boulot
Je regarde si quelqu'un se manifeste autour, je tapote sue le téléphone mais rien ne se passe ... 

Sur ce, demandant à mon entourage possédant un iPhone, tout le monde me dit que je ne peux rien faire, je décide donc en honnête citoyen de l'emmener à la gendarmerie, ou là ils me disent ''si personne ne vient le chercher d'ici 1 an et 1 mois, il sera à vous''

Le temps passe, et il y a 2 semaines, je vais voir si qqn s'est manifesté, et surprise, non, du coup ils me rendent l'iphone 4 avec un certificat comme quoi il me revient de droit en regard de la loi ... 

Et là, que faire ??? Du coup qqn possédant un iphone a essayé de le restaurer sur iTunes, et encore une fois, cela fonctionne ... 

Mais maitenant une question se pose, que faire ? Il faut une carte SIM à mettre dedans ''mention sur l'écran d'accueil'', puis je mettre la mienne comme ça ? 

Car l'opérateur de chez Orange (mon opérateur) ne sait pas vraiment me dire quoi faire,  de même au Apple Store ils m'ont juste dit de le restaurer mais de détail sur après ... 

Voilà un peu le problème du moment, si quelqu'un connait des réponses, ça serait gentil de m'éclairer un peu là dessus ...


----------



## Majestixs (26 Septembre 2013)

Bien sûr que tu peux y mettre ta carte SIM, pourquoi ne pourrais-tu pas?
Vérifie juste que ta SIM soit adaptée à l'iPhone 4.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2013)

A ta place j'aurais évité de raconter l'histoire de l'iPhone trouvé, et j'aurais juste commencé par : "Voilà, j'ai un iphone 4 qui est bloqué ... etc... etc... que dois-je faire ?"

Parce que, l'histoire de l'iphone trouvé et récupéré un an et un mois après le dépôt à la gendarmerie, ça "craint un max" même si c'est la stricte vérité !

A mon avis, et malheureusement pour toi, je ne crois pas que tu trouveras beaucoup d'aide sur ce forum compte tenu du contexte...


----------



## Ken-de-barbie (26 Septembre 2013)

je dirais simplement : commence par essayer avec la carte sim d'un copain qui a un iPhone , ton iPhone peu être bloqué par un opérateur et la tu aura pas beaucoup de choix


----------



## Zoubidouille (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à vous, 

Merci pour vos messages, oui j'aurais pu mettre quelque chose d'autre comme titre, mais la situation est très honnête, j'ai le certificat de la police donc rien à ne me reprocher ... Je ne vois pas trop pourquoi cela ''craint un max'', mais ce n'est pas trop le sujet ... 

Je suis allé chez SFR ce matin (opérateur initial où je ne suis pas client), et la personne a bien compris ma demande, je lui ai montré les papiers, il faut procéder à un désimlockage pour que je puisse y mettre ma carte SIM (Orange en l'occurence). 

J'ai tenté d'appeler le service client mais rien ne passe car je dois réaliser des manip sur le site et vu que je ne suis pas client SFR, je ne peux pas en faire plus ... 

Si quelqu'un à une solution, je suis preneur  

Merci à vous


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2013)

Le souci, c'est que c'est bien toi le propriétaire de l'iPhone selon la loi. Par contre, pour Orange, le propriétaire reste la personne ayant acheté cet appareil avec son forfait.

À mon avis, rien n&#8217;a espéré du côté d'Orange. Si tu es proche d'un Apple Store, va expliquer ton histoire au Genius, eux te diront s&#8217;ils peuvent faire quelque chose. 

Sinon, tu peux appeler l'assistance Apple qui devrait prendre en considération ta demande de déblocage.

En dernier recourt, tu passes chez SFR


----------



## CBi (27 Septembre 2013)

Chez Apple, avec le numéro de série du téléphone, à supposer que le propriétaire ait bien enregistré son achat comme il est invité à le faire, ils doivent pouvoir retrouver l'ex-propriétaire du téléphone (mais effectivement légalement la propriété est passée à l'inventeur de la trouvaille).


----------



## oxygo (27 Septembre 2013)

Zoubidouille a dit:


> Je suis allé chez SFR ce matin (opérateur initial où je ne suis pas client)



Tu ne sais pas quoi faire avec ton iPhone, tu ne sais pas si tu peux insérer ta carte SIM mais tu as réussi à savoir que c'était SFR l'opérateur d'origine ? :mouais:


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2013)

déjà la localisation n'est sans doute pas activée. sinon le propriétaire l'aurait retrouvé. Mon fils a acheté un iphone 4 il y a environ deux mois, puis constatant qu'il avait été bricolé à l'intérieur l'a revendu le surlendemain. 
la semaine dernière son acheteur lui téléphone pour lui dire que son iphone est bloqué, déclaré volé !
iphone inutilisable pour l'acheteur...


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2013)

Il serai bon de ne pas dévier de la question initiale. Aujourd'hui, quoi que le propriétaire original fasse, c'est la personne derrière le pseudo Zoubidouille qui en est le propriétaire légitime.


----------



## Coaster110 (1 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai consulté votre forum aujourd'hui, car j'ai trouvé un iphone5 hier matin.  À la lumière du sinisme engendré par "J'ai trouvé un iphone que faire?" je prends un instant pour vous raconter mon histoire, preuve qu'il y a encore des gens honnête sur Terre.

Donc, j'ai trouvé un iphone hier matin dans la rue près de chez moi en allant prendre le bus.  Ne sachant trop que faire, j'ai d'abords chargé l'appareil au cas ou le proprio voudrait s'appeler lui même.  Évidemment, comme la plupart des gens sensé, le proprio (Alex) avait mis un code m'empêchait de consulter les contacts.  Par malheur, il avait déjà déclaré sont cellulaire perdu et donc, l'écran n'affichait plus le fournisseur mais bien "Réseau non disponible" ou quelque chose du genre.

Solution, pour les gens honnête : retirer la carte SIM, vous y verrez le nom du fournisseur.  Dans mon cas, Virgin Mobile (je suis au Québec).  Un simple appel au service a la clientèle et avec le numéro de la carte, ils ont retracé le compte.  Par chance, l'agente avait un autre numéro pour le rejoindre, ce qu'elle fit.  Elle me mit en contact directement avec lui (dans une conférence à 3).  Ont s'est donné rendez-vous à 3 coins de rue, et voilà.

Il était super content, et moi... bien heureux d'avoir poser une bonne action.
Rappelez-vous, les ptits bonheurs de la vie, c'est de donner au suivant tel qu'on aimerait recevoir.

Sur ce, bonne journée à tous !


----------



## CBi (1 Août 2015)

Bravo pour le conseil: je n'y aurais peut-être pas pensé. Mais une question =
Si je trouve un iPhone, il y a de fortes chances pour que je ne sois pas équipé de mon "trombone" en liquid métal : avec quoi peut-on ouvrir le compartiment SIM sans l'endommager ?


----------



## iphone5stiti (1 Août 2015)

Coaster110 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai consulté votre forum aujourd'hui, car j'ai trouvé un iphone5 hier matin.  À la lumière du sinisme engendré par "J'ai trouvé un iphone que faire?" je prends un instant pour vous raconter mon histoire, preuve qu'il y a encore des gens honnête sur Terre.
> 
> Donc, j'ai trouvé un iphone hier matin dans la rue près de chez moi en allant prendre le bus.  Ne sachant trop que faire, j'ai d'abords chargé l'appareil au cas ou le proprio voudrait s'appeler lui même.  Évidemment, comme la plupart des gens sensé, le proprio (Alex) avait mis un code m'empêchait de consulter les contacts.  Par malheur, il avait déjà déclaré sont cellulaire perdu et donc, l'écran n'affichait plus le fournisseur mais bien "Réseau non disponible" ou quelque chose du genre.
> ...


Ça fait plaisir de voir que certaines personnes sont encore équilibrées ! Bravo


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2015)

Ça c’est une histoire qui fait plaisir à lire.

Sinon, pour ouvrir le compartiment à carte SIM, un simple trombone suffit.


----------



## Coaster110 (1 Août 2015)

Oui, un simple trombone ou une punaise fait le travail...


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2015)

Coaster110 a dit:


> Oui, un simple trombone ou une punaise fait le travail...


Une punaise me parait un peu courte, sinon une aiguille à coudre ou un clou très fin feront aussi bien l'affaire.


----------

